# Group buy Bag Rock Salt (Depew, NY area)



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Got a great deal on 50lb bag rock salt. The more we buy the better the price. pm me for details. Salt will be at my shop in depew, NY loading is no problem.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Got another load today. Still available.


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

How much per bag? Is it worth the drive from Rochester?


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

call me at 716-523-0219 Thanks Nick


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

got another 20 pallets today. Still available.


----------



## WNYSeasonalSvs. (Nov 17, 2009)

*re*

Stil avail? Looking for 4 pallets.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Got mine from Nick the other day.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes still have it.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

bump...........


----------

